# Ike at Vets



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is being neutered today and has that testicle up inside, he was so scared and shivering when I dropped him off. I am a nervous wreck. I have had male dogs of mine neutered before , but for some reason I am afraid for Ike.


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

He will be ok. It will be all over before you know it. He will be so happy to see you when you pick him up and will want lots of cuddles and kisses


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Give the poor little sausage a cuddle from me when he comes home. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure he will be fine. Let us know when he is out safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have confidence that he will do fine! 

Angel had the same type of surgery for his neuter. They had to make 2 incisions! Although, I will admit, hubby was more nervous than me!!

I was anticipating how I was going to hold him so he didn't hurt, how he was going to pee without pain, how he was going to be overall! Much to my surprise, he recovered in 24 hours! Didn't even need the cone! They are very surprising little dogs!

Positive thoughts!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking of sweet Ike and Mama. xxx The Wee's and I send love, hugs, kisses, and speedy recovery wishes. Please give Ike a lil kiss from us. Keep us posted.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be thinking of you and Ike today!!! I know how anxious you must be! Hope this day passes quickly for you, and I'm sure he will be just fine and back in your arms before you know it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, still waiting for them to call me..


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Lots of hugs and kisses for little Ike xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Worry not Evelyn!!!  he will be a-ok :albino:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Vet just called , said he did fine. We are to pick him up after 2:00 today.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Vet just called , said he did fine. We are to pick him up after 2:00 today.


Yayyyyyy! Enjoy the cuddles but don't squeeze too hard


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Depending on how long they had to 'search' for the retained testicle, this may be a little more sore than a traditional neuter; like a spay. If they offer pain pills, take them. You may not need them after a day or so, but you'd have them there.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! great news!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Bless his little cotton socks. What a relief !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Glad to hear that he's a-okay.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is he doing today? Thinking of you and little Ike!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay, good to hear everything went ok!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad your boy is ok. I wish for a speedy recovery. Hugs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Only just seeing this now but I'm glad Ike is home safe and sound. I was a wreck when Mylo went in. Hope you're both ok xox


----------

